# Best Weapon?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I like to think that I don’t own a weapon. Weapons are used in battle. I don’t go to battle. Thankfully, we have soldiers, sailors, airmen and law enforcement people who take care of us. I use my guns, knifes, bows and baseball bats for recreation and doing daily chores. Some things I own are capable of becoming weapons, but I doubt they ever will. I don’t think the world is bad enough that I will ever have to bat someone.
Stop calling your .270 a weapon.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> weap·on
> /?wep?n/
> Noun
> A thing designed or used for inflicting bodily harm or physical damage.


If you use your .270 to inflict bodily harm on an elk or a deer, it is a weapon.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

This is my weapon, and this is my gun. 
This one is for killing, and this one is for fun!


BTW, look up "weapon", and tell us what you learn.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

richardjb said:


> This is my weapon, and this is my gun.
> This one is for killing, and this one is for fun!
> 
> BTW, look up "weapon", and tell us what you learn.


My exact thoughts.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe in modern usage, to most people, the term “weapon” implies use against other people. Also, do you really want to “harm” a deer or harvest it? I’m not picking a fight, a friend and I debated this over coffee the other day. He thinks I’m giving in to political correctness and need to quit taking management classes.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I will use a weapon to defend myself and family. If you look in our game regs, "weapon" is used. And when it comes to taking deer, I KILL them, I don't harvest them. What kind of tractor would a person use to harvest an elk? Doesn't get any more self evident than that. I would put more stock in what your friend says.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I like to think that I don't own a weapon. Weapons are used in battle. I don't go to battle. Thankfully, we have soldiers, sailors, airmen and law enforcement people who take care of us. I use my guns, knifes, bows and baseball bats for recreation and doing daily chores. Some things I own are capable of becoming weapons, but I doubt they ever will. I don't think the world is bad enough that I will ever have to bat someone.
> Stop calling your .270 a weapon.


Your high as a kite......

Enjoy the world of denial and hopefully law enforcement officers arrive in time to protect you in case of something horrible happening to your family or friends.......

People need "Batted" everyday, watch the news pal, its that bad :!:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Well that didn't work. Couldn't even convince myself. Let's pray for Bax*'s niece.


----------

